# Mit Cronjob Index Datei wechseln geht das?



## plombi (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute
Habe da eine frage die obwohl ich schon zeit Tagen danach Googele habe ich nichts gefunden! 
Ich möchte meine index Datei auf dem Server zweimal am Tag wechseln! Bis jetzt mache ich das von Hand. Beide Dateien sind fast gleich groß index.html (1) 23:00Uhr bis 16:00Uhr und die index.html (2) von 16:00 bis 23:00Uhr! So wie kann ich das machen das ich nicht immer per FTP die Dateien wechseln muss. Kann man das mit Cronjob machen? Oder hat da jemanden eine andere Lösung für mich? Wäre super!
Wenn ich verschiedene Dateiendungen brauch das eine .html und die andere .php sein müsste das wäre kein Problem!
So jetzt möchte ich mich schon mal bei allen hechtherzlich bedanken
Euer Plombi


----------



## Flex (21. Oktober 2007)

Mit PHP wäre das möglich.


```
<?php
$hour = date("H");
if($hour > 16 AND $hour < 23)
{
  include("datei1.html");
}
else
{
  include("datei2.html");
}
?>
```

Dies einfach als index.php speichern.
Und die anderen eben passend als datei1.html und datei2.html.


----------



## plombi (21. Oktober 2007)

Wau du warst aber sehr schnell
Danke erst mal werde das mal ausprobieren!
Danke
Plombi


----------

